# may need the Colonoscopy and the one down my throat too



## 18614 (Feb 24, 2007)

why do they do this when they already Diagnoised me with IBS?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

A diagnosis of IBS is proven only after eliminating all other possibilities. The only way docs can do that is with the colonoscopy and sometimes an endoscopy too. If your symptoms are severe or you're not responding to IBS treatment, docs would be negligent not to look for other things. I was diagnosed with IBS originally but then after a colonoscopy found I actually had ulcerative colitis. It's good to rule everything out before you you accept a diagnosis of IBS.


----------



## 18614 (Feb 24, 2007)

see my Doctor explained all this too me, I dontthink I have IBS alone I think there is damage.i.e. I have cronic heartburn, and pain at a 4 out of 10 ratio on a daily basis for two years yes after fatty foods its worse. I keep loosing weight I am down to 110lbs from 130.I want to eat but I cant it hurts too much- I tried smaller meals- still get the same heartburn and upset stomach.I have had this pain 2 years I have been told its in my head yet my liver enzymes say its not.


----------



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

I recently had similar symptoms as you describe-- not so much an upset stomach as a gassy churning stomach -- and had an upper endoscopy which diagnosed gastritis. The test is not bad at all. The "cure" is apparantly to take medicine (Aciphex in my case) in the morning and to have a very restrictive diet for a couple of months. This reverses the damage.I have a colonoscopy scheduled for next week to "complete the study."


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

good luck with your colonoscopy i beleive in being hones and frank with peoplefirst colonoscopy under just sedation was hurrendous screamed the room down begging him to stop any pain over rode all the drugs gave mesecond time they did top and botom again but this time under general aneastetic much better way for me as pain threshold terriblemy point is not everyone finds them a peice of cake i wish i did but i guess i was a unlucky one i hope your are to good luck


----------



## 18614 (Feb 24, 2007)

YIKES!no I am going under general he said that he always does it that way.when I wake up he will tell me what he found if anything


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Been through 3 colonoscopies over the past 13 years. The prep is the worst part - although even that has gotten easier over the years (the last time I didn't have to drink as much prep liquid!)I have never had any pain during the procedure. I do ask for extra la-la medicine. It seems that hospitals/docs are willing to make you more comfortable now than in the past. It isn't the ideal way to spend a day off, but the peace of mind it brings afterwards (hopefully they find nothing serious) is worth it.Good Luck


----------

